# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Anus van vriend likken

## Katja

Ik heb echt een heerlijke vriend en onze seksleven is ook echt ruim voldoende.
Ik raak ook heel erg opgewonden van hem.. en vooral van zijn kont!
Hij likt mij ook overal dus ik vroeg hem of ik zijn anus mocht likken.
Hij ging liggen op zijn buik en ik likte daar beneden.
Ik raakte er extreem opgewonden van.. 
hij vond het ook niet smerig. Vond het geen naar gevoel zei hij.. maar ik denk dat hij niet toe durfde te geven dat hij het lekker vond.. 
Het blijft een raar onderwerp.. de anus.. en vooral bij mannen is dat erg taboe.. 

Ik zou nu eigenlijk tips willen hoe ik dat het beste kan doen.. En of er meer mensen zijn die hier opgewonden van raken.. 
Is het niet raar dat wij dit doen... heb eigenlijk nog nooit eerder gehoord dat een mannenkont werd gelikt...

----------


## Agnes574

Er is niets raars aan genieten van elkaar hoor!!
Misschien voelt hij zich een beetje gegeneerd? Dat hij bang is dat het toch vies kan zijn voor je?..Het is natuurlijk geen 'modaal' iets denk ik..maar wie ben ik hé..wie weet doen veel mensen dat wel,maar het is niet iets wat je op café effe deelt met anderen hé  :Wink: 
Zou zelf,als ik dit zo lees,het eens proberen met een beetje glijmiddel met een lekker smaakje...wie weet voelt hij zich dan 'lekkerder'...dat hij dan niet het idee heeft dat je iets vies kan smaken en dan zit er 'in gedachten' misschien toch 'iets' tussen wat hem een beter gevoel geeft??
Ik zeg ook maar wat ik denk hoor...als hij het gewoon lekker vind en er geen problemen mee heeft dat je dit doet en het aangenaam vind in het 'sexspel' hoeft hij toch niet écht expliciet te zeggen dat hij het lekker vind? Of misschien komt dat gewoon vanzelf nog wel als het niet meer zo 'ongewoon' voor hem is?

Gewoon lekker genieten van elkaar zou ik zeggen  :Wink: 

Grtjs Ag

----------


## tulpje

Hoi KAtja, het is niets vreemd aan, Het is zowel bij de man als vrouw gevoelig. MEt glijmiddel maak je t allemaal aangenamer. Omgekeerd precies zo als een man jou anaal neemt(laat ik t netjes houden) dan is glijmiddel ideaal en zorgen voor ontspanning.
gr tulpje

----------


## jeankeoooo

hoi veemd is het hellemaal niet hoor moet het alleen nog aan mijn vrouw vragen of ze het een keer wil doen, lijkt me erg fijn

----------


## santjej

vind je dit niet vies smaken?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wrijf er wel 's over, maar likken? Dat zou ik nooit doen, lijkt me wat vies..

----------


## ikke64

Tulpje heeft het over de man de vrouw anaal "nemen". Persoonlijk heb ik wat problemen met deze omschrijving maar dat terzijde. 
Er zijn veel personen, man/vrouw die het heerlijk vinden om met een vinger anaal gestimuleerd te worden tijdens het vrijen. 
In de sex zijn er voor mij maar weinig regels. De belangrijkste is dat beide (of meerdere natuurlijk, ahum) het fijn vinden. En vies, als de persoonlijk hygiene op orde is is er niets vies aan een persoon waar je van houd......

Gr Ikke

----------


## Elisabeth9

Als je allebei eerst gaat douchen dan kan het Liefdesspel beginnen  :Big Grin: 
de èèn is hartstochtelijk, en de andere persoon niet...als je beiden open staat voor veranderingen dan staat er niets meer in de weg....het kan hèèl aangenaam zijn om eens wat anders te proberen toch?  :Stick Out Tongue:  houd het leuk voor beiden en doe datgene wat je wilt....het is een ontdekkingsreis toch? èn helemaal als je op dat moment van iemand houd!!  :Wink:

----------


## Robert69

Het likken van en in elkaars anus,is niet smerig en heeft niets te maken met homofile gevoelen bij een man.
Natuurlijk moet je wel hygiënisch te werk gaan, maar dat moet je toch altijd wel bij sex.
Het likken van en in elkaars anus is niet gek vreemd of vies, maar is juist erg lekker en ook het idee dat je samen zo intiem bent maakt het nog fijner.
En met een goed glijmiddel maak je een man helemaal gek door je middelvinger langzaam en diep in zijn anus te duwen, en dan ronddraaiende bewegingen te maken en je vinger wat terug te treken en weer in te duwen.
Ook anaal neuken met je vriendin/vrouw is voor beiden een genot, maar doe het de eerste keren voorzichtig en rustig aan, beetje bij beetje en met geduld gaat zij het heerlijk vinden.
En met ruim voldoende glijmiddel, denk er wel aan niet eerst in de anus en dan in de vagina anders om geen probleem.
Heel veel plezier met anale sex.

Groet, Anja en Robert

----------

